# Leaking boiler - new member advice required



## jezzag (Aug 29, 2010)

Hello to you all, I'm new here. I have a New Baby 06 Dose and Iberital grinder, both of which I am very happy with. Been using them for the last 18 months or so but recently the Gaggia started leaking around the group. I replaced the group gasket but the problem persisted and, through a process of elimination, I'm pretty sure the leak is coming from the boiler gasket inside the casing.

So the solution seems simple, in principle - get the gasket changed.

Unfortunately I relocated to the west coast of Ireland about a year ago for an easier life (easier, that is, until you want something mechanical serviced...) so having it repaired is not realistic - I'll have to do it myself.

So questions:

1. Where do I lay my hands on a boiler gasket? I tried emailing gaggiamanualservice.com but haven't yet heard back. Poss on hols or v busy at the mo.

2. How difficult is this changeover? Looks a touch daunting from the exploded diagram. Can I get to the gasket by removing the group, the machine cover, and then undoing the four allen bolts underneath the bottom of the outer case?

Any info gratefully received.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

As far as I remember from the Classic, it's a simple case of removing the 4 allen bolts.

Gaggiamanualservice usually replies quickly. Have you tried contacting him through ebay? I'm sure he can advise you on changing procedures. Alternatively, there must be some posts on one of the American forums.


----------



## jezzag (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Osh, will do. Do you happen to know what his ebay seller name is?


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

It's gaggiamanualservice on ebay.


----------



## jezzag (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks, don't know why I couldn't find him when I tried that the first time, but now I have.


----------



## jezzag (Aug 29, 2010)

My bad. He is indeed away on holiday but very graciously got in contact from his sunbed! All good...


----------



## jezzag (Aug 29, 2010)

Update - I've traced the leak to the solenoid behind the boiler. Managed to undo the bolts and add some liquid gasket sealant to the connection to see if this would solve the problem. It didn't - the leak was coming from further up inside the solenoid.

Problem now is that I can't undo the bolts again, they're rock solid, and I'm worried about rounding the bolts. To compensate I've sealed the bottom of the solenoid with liquid gasket and am waiting for it to set to see if the problem has been solved (or at least, bodged) until I can find a way to get the bolts undone.


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

hi, if you still require assisance i can help you

mark


----------



## jezzag (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks for getting in touch Mark. This is where I am up to:

Undid the boiler from the casing to get better purchase on the allen bolt. Managed to get it undone. Used liquid gasket around the bottom connection on the solenoid, the solenoid to boiler connection, and then as much sealant around the whole bottom of the solenoid area. Result, vvv small leak, almost invisible and machine operating at 98% efficency. I guess somewhere I didn't quite get the liquid gasket in the right place.

But, the machine is working well and no leaks from above when using the machine. I realise this solution is time limited and I will either have to do it again, but with more care, or replace the solenoid completely. And I guess this will have to be done sooner rather than later.

So first things first. How much is a replacement solenoid unit going to set me back?

Oh, and how was your holiday?


----------

